# Solar Powered LED Design, Help.



## AussieApprentice (Aug 16, 2008)

Do you want to achieve light levels that meet the local standards for a classroom?
How long do you want to run these lights?
Are you using them during the day or at night?
Why are you using LEDs?


----------



## Spat72 (Oct 20, 2008)

Is this a simple test project or a long term application? That will help to decide on a battery.

Gel cell batteries are the common choice for long term applications due to low maintenance and longer life. Also gel cell batteries don't require near as much ventilation. You are installing them in a ventilated area I hope! 

As mentioned before all the parts you use depend on how you are using the lights and how many lights you have. If you want help in parts selection we will need a lot more details.

Basics: load per light, number of lights, purpose of lights, hours of lights being used

also you will have to research how much sunlight you get at the location of the solar panels and make decision as to weather you will use stationary panels or sun tracking panels. Sun tracking systems allow you to use smaller panels but use up some of the battery reserve power.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Here's a solar job that happened not too far from your school

http://www.filmboston.com/burke/burkesolar.mov


----------



## frozenpuppy (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for not responding, the wireless in our classroom is really poor. Well, actually there conveniently happens to be a solar store in the town over, so i went there and he's hooking us up with what we need, for a ridiculously lower price than what we thought. Thanks alot for your help, sorry to waste your time.

LHS Engineering team


----------

